# Coral Diseases/Parasite??



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

My star polyp coral either has a disease or parasite that shows up in clear/white bubbles within the coral.
I don't know enough about diseases, parasites, or coral to fully understand what this is and the conditions it needs to get better/

IF ANYONE KNOWS PLEASE HELP!*J/D*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ics:


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

talesoffinsandscales.wordpress.com

On my recently started blog I have a couple pics.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Pineapple Sponges. Its not a disease, so your safe there. What is your phosphate reading?
Sponge Hitch Hikers


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

0 phosphate...WHAT IS A PINEAPPLE SPONGE?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Harmless Reef Sponge. They depend on Silicates in the water for growth. What is your TDS reading on your RO/DI system? What are you feeding that has any silicates in it? They usually don't overpopulate because there usually isn't enough silicate to go around. They don't get much bigger than the ones you see, therefore they multiply instead.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

idk i get the water from LFS. I feed frozen mysis and bloodworms


----------

